# Stick-Effekt?



## DocHentai (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich hab schon gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden. Dann hab ich selber rumprobiert, bin aber nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Wie bekomme ich einen Effekt hin das ein Text so aussieht als wäre er gestickt? Bsp. wie das Mc Rock´n Roll Logo!?

Für hilfreiche Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich hänge das Bild das ich gemacht habe mal hinten an.


----------



## coral (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

also ich find`s eigentlich ganz gut ! ! !
Vielleicht einmal "Unscharf maskieren" mit 150 - 225%, 1 Pixel Radius... 

Gruss

coral


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Februar 2005)

Ich finde den Versuch auch schon recht gut. Vielleicht solltest du noch probieren, die Kanten etwas unregelmäßiger zu gestalten.

Wenn dir Illustrator CS zur Verfügung steht, hätte ich auch ein passendes Tutorial für dich


----------



## DocHentai (25. Februar 2005)

ich arbeite mit ps 6 und corel draw 11 also leider nicht.... ich hab versucht das Ganze unregelmäßiger zu gestalten, allerdings hab ichs nicht wirklich hinbekommen    

hab hier auch nach tutorials gesucht "ausfranzen" aber nix gefunden was mir weiter geholfen hat....


----------



## alextsch (25. Februar 2005)

Such mal auf http://www.docma.de - In einem der letzten Hefte (glaube Mitte 2004) war ein 6-seitiges Tutorial über "Sticken" mit PhotoShop, die Ausgabe müsste man auch nachbestellen können oder online bei Doc Baumann was finden.

mfg


----------



## extracuriosity (25. Februar 2005)

Zum Ränder unregelmässig machen:

 Wenn du das Logo auf eine neue Ebene duplizierst und auf der einen den Windfilter von rechts und auf der anderen von links anwendest, dann die obere Ebene mit STRG + Klick markierst, die Auswahl umkehrst und von der unteren Ebene abziehst, bekommst du das (s. Anhang). Ist natürlich nur die halbe Miete zum fertigen Sticklogo, aber den Rest kriegst du ja ganz gut hin.


----------



## DocHentai (25. Februar 2005)

ach ja.... ich hab den Windeffekt bis jetzt immer nur andersrum benutzt *grins*. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## German (25. Februar 2005)

Was das Ganze sehr unrealistisch macht ist die durchgängig gleiche Richtung der "Schraffur". 

Für die Füllung gäbe es die Möglichkeit, dass Du mehrere Ebenen mit der Textur etwas drehst, z.B. -45° für o und g, 0° und 90° für das L und den unteren Teil des g. Von diesen Ebenen zeigst Du per Ebenenmaske die entsprechenden Segmente der Buchstaben.

Problematischer ist da die Outline, denn dort verlaufen bei einem Sticker die Fäden ziemlich exakt quer zur Linie. Da die in Deinem Fall schwarz sind würd es vieleicht nicht auffallen wenn Du das mit der oben beschriebenen Methode in 45°-Schritten umsetzt.


----------



## extracuriosity (25. Februar 2005)

Es gibt aber auch "Patches", die nur in eine Richtung gestickt sind.


----------



## Lemming (2. März 2005)

Wenn du Illu CS hast, da gibt's da ideale Tutorual dazu.

Gruss Lemming


----------



## Meistaaa (2. März 2005)

Könnte mir jemand das "Ideale Tutorial" schicken, bzw. den Link? *liebguck*   

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. März 2005)

Sorry, habe deine PN fast vergessen ^^

Hier der Link zum Illustrator-Tutorial: http://www.thewebmachine.com/ ... dann auf "Illustrator" und schließlich unter "Embroided Type".


----------



## German (2. März 2005)

Lemming hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du Illu CS hast,


Da brauchts kein CS, Pinsel kann man schon mit 8.0 erstellen, wie steht in der Hilfe.

Die .txt im Anhang umbenennen in .ai, im Illustrator öffnen, markieren, falls noch nicht geöffnet Fenster > Pinsel einblenden, auf neuen Pinsel ziehen, "Neu: Musterpinsel" wählen, ok und dann auf Kontur des Sticker anwenden. 

Wichtig: Die Kontur sollte keine Eckpunkte haben.


----------



## Leola13 (4. März 2005)

Hai,

falls noch von Interesse. Bei DocBaumann  gibt es als Zusatz zu Heft 8, einen Zusatz PDF-Artikel : Digitale Stickereien.

Plus ein Bericht über zwei Plug Ins. ( Scatter von KPT und Splat von Alien Skin)

Ciao Stefan

Ich glaub ich hab zur Zeit meine DOCMA Phase. ;-)


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. März 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich hab zur Zeit meine DOCMA Phase. ;-)



Naja, ist ja auch fast alles drin  

Btw:
Ich weiß nicht ob mir die gelben Balken gefallen ...


----------



## DocHentai (21. März 2005)

Hallo, 

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Das Tut mit Illustrator hilft mir leider nix, da ich es nicht habe... *g*

und das tut bei Docma ist super, aber die Stickerei ist zu grob... 

ist es nicht irgendwie möglich mit Photoshop den Effekt aus Illustrator hinzubekommen? Also praktisch das im Anhang gezeigte Zickzack zu erstellen? Ich hab schon rumprobiert aber irgendwie nichts zu stande gebracht...


----------

